#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  BIT Pilani B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*BITS Pilani Year of Establishment:* 1964.


*BITS Pilani Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*BITS Pilani Mode Of Admission:* BITS Admission Test (BITSAT) & JEE-Mains


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Indira Gandhi International Airport, New Delhi*Distance from Airport :* 185 km*Nearest Railway Station :* Chirawa Railway Station*Distance from Railway Station :* 16km


*BITS Pilani Branches In Engineering:*

Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBiotechnologyPharmacyComputer ScienceManufacturing Engineering


*BITS Pilani: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:

*

**For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below


*BITS Pilani: Fee Structure 2014:*






*BITS Pilani Placement Statistics 2015:

*


*BITS Pilani Campus & Intra Facilities:*

OverviewHostelSportsHealthcareCommunicationsOrientationShopping Complex & BankLibrary FacilityLaboratoriesComputer centerWorkshop

*BITS Pilani Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
*
*
The Institute is fully residential and hostel accommodation is provided to all students. There are six hostels for boys and two hostels for girls.


There are two common kitchen cum mess units for all students. The mess serves vegetarian and non-vegetarian food and the units operates under the management of 5 member student mess council. Students staying in the hostel have to necessarily take their food in the Hostel Messes. Every inmate of the hostel is provided with basic amenities like cot, table, chair, ceiling fan, cupboard. Each hostel is equipped with solar water heating systems. Common room facilities with Cable TV and telephone are available in each hostel. Internet connectivity has been provided in all hostel rooms.


*BITS Pilani Address:* 
Birla Institute of Technology and Science Pilani, Vidya Vihar Campus, Pilani, Rajasthan PIN Code - 333031 INDIA.





  Similar Threads: COE Trivandrum B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities BITS Pilani btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Mesra B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

